# How old before dog can go to kennels?



## JVB (19 January 2010)

As in title really, what is the miminum age a dog has to be before going into kennels for say a week?

Thanks,
Jo


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 January 2010)

Not sure, I am sure different businesses set diffent limits.

Obvs needs vaccinations including kennel cough.

My two were reared in kennels and live outside anyway, so it isn't that strange for them.
For a home reared dog I would leave it until perhaps nine months or so. Just my opinion


----------



## s4sugar (19 January 2010)

14 days after completing the primary course of injections so typically 13 or 14 weeks.

Kennel cough is down to the individual kennels and I won't allow a dog on the premises that has been given a live vaccine in the preceeding 28 days but don't insist on this vaccine (20 years this July and never had a coughing dog here). The Pi part of a standard vaccine covers the legal/license requirements for kennel cough.


----------

